# 2004 Pontiac GTO HID Headlight conversion?



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of a legal HID Headlight conversion for a 2004 Pontiac GTO? 

I have seen kits that replace the bulbs with HID units, and have extra wiring to get the voltage, but I always tought you needed the lenses too? You know so you don't blind on coming traffic.

Please help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

havent heard about anything but maybe there is a user who hasnt told us about this conversion yet.


----------



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> havent heard about anything but maybe there is a user who hasnt told us about this conversion yet.


Check this site out "www.gohid.com" :cheers 

They list the GTO, I just don't know if its legal in Wisconsin. :confused You think they would wanna tell you, as an advertising point hey?

I actually saw a link to the left, of where your reading this. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

I dont think any of us ever check out those ads on the left.


----------

